# Acorn hand plane.



## tobytools (20 Jun 2013)

Hi, just a quick question. I've had an acorn no4 for some time never used it or wanted to really but felt sorry for it so I cleaned it up as it was very rusty on blade ect. On closer look the was 1945/!\ ( with the war symbol) on the iron. Never seen that on a blade before and whats that about is it the date of plane? Date of manufacturing of iron so on and so forth. 
Does any one use acorn planes. Don't quote me but ain't they just a cheaper line that Stanley had? I note they don't have a bed adjuster like most planes do.
Any info would be great.
tobytools


----------



## bugbear (20 Jun 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=acorn+plane+stanley

BugBear


----------



## Sheffield Tony (20 Jun 2013)

I use an Acorn No4. Mine is painted in black, rather than the red which seems common. The lever cap does not look to have been chromed, but left natural or perhaps once there was nickel. 

It lacks frog adjusting screws (but that is a rather small loss). The sides of the plane are not particularly perpendicular to the sole, but otherwise the casting is OK. It could have been dropped - it was my grandfather's and he had very shaky hands towards the end - but it has survived intact. Works well enough.


----------



## baldpate (21 Jun 2013)

Unless trying to deceive. it would be unusual to combine an older blade with a newer plane - usually it's the other way round, when an old blade wears out, it's replaced with a newer one. 

What colour is the paintwork on your plane, tobytools? I'm pretty certain black is older, and burgundy was used on the later "Acorn by Stanley" planes, but I don't know when the colour change happened (I asked in a previous thread, https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post724512.html?hilit=acorn#p724512 , but unfortunately no-one had any information to offer).


----------



## tobytools (22 Jun 2013)

baldpate":zgxgzrpu said:


> Unless trying to deceive. it would be unusual to combine an older blade with a newer plane - usually it's the other way round, when an old blade wears out, it's replaced with a newer one.
> 
> What colour is the paintwork on your plane, tobytools? I'm pretty certain black is older, and burgundy was used on the later "Acorn by Stanley" planes, but I don't know when the colour change happened (I asked in a previous thread, https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post724512.html?hilit=acorn#p724512 , but unfortunately no-one had any information to offer).



Original was black. I was just courious about the blade, I has acorn ect on it then other side 1945(war sign) its nice


----------

